# Starting new observation hive



## drtoddh

Just got a 4 frame medium observation hive. Stained, hooked up to exit and ready to go. I do have a couple questions.
1. I am going to put a very small hive in from a queen castle. I put a shut off valve on the exit tubing. If I keep them locked up 3 days will they reorient? ( they are only moving about 100 ft from their original site). The new exit is behind banana trees that cover a 2nd story window, they were out in the open, so I hope the sudden appearance of all the foliage will cause reorienting
2. What about the winter? I can't find a lot of info about this. Will they be okay in a house with their exit closed on cold days?? Of course I will feed.
Thanks!!


----------



## Tenbears

Moving bee less than 2 miles is always iffy, some times it works out some times it don't. I would have moved them to an out yard a couple miles away a few weeks ago. then moved them back. you can do that still I would advise leaving them there at least 3 days. and that can still be iffy. 
As far as being in the house there is no need to shut the entrance. as the bees will not fly if weather is not suitable. just leave the exit open that way if winter conditions permit exercise flights the bees will be able to utilize it.


----------



## ruthiesbees

So how is the observation hive doing? Would love to see a picture or two. And does the exit tubing allow the cold air to get into the house?


----------



## Michael Bush

>1. I am going to put a very small hive in from a queen castle. I put a shut off valve on the exit tubing. If I keep them locked up 3 days will they reorient? ( they are only moving about 100 ft from their original site).

In theory. I'd just shake in extra bees.

> The new exit is behind banana trees that cover a 2nd story window, they were out in the open, so I hope the sudden appearance of all the foliage will cause reorienting

It will help.

>2. What about the winter? I can't find a lot of info about this. Will they be okay in a house with their exit closed on cold days??

I never close the exit. If you get a warm afternoon they might miss a cleansing flight.

> Of course I will feed.

If they need it, of course.

>And does the exit tubing allow the cold air to get into the house? 

Mine starts at the floor level, makes a turn toward the ceiling and then another turn to the outside. The tube faces east. Between the two not much wind blows in. Then you have the limited vents on the hive...


----------



## Linton

Regarding overwintering an observation hive; keep the hive at a minimum of 65F. Brief periods of a few hours below that are survivable, but days-long periods are not. The colony cannot cluster and will not survive. 
I leave the exit open all year and put a small screened area between the tubing and the hive to let air in/out without it blasting through the hive. Makes it easier for the bees to ventilate the hive, too. Better to put the hive on the leeward side of the house than the windward, if you have a choice.


----------



## drtoddh

UPDATE
My obs hive is doing well. Leeward side of the house. They have their entrance to be left open unless it gets super cold such as below 10 degrees.despite the temperature of the room (68) they seem to cluster more or less in reference to the outdoor temperature.I did shut off valve and within a couple days they were very active and going crazy in the observation hive. So I opened it back up and they re -clustered and are content now.on warm days they go over to their feeder where they get honey. They don't have much stores left but are slowly moving more honey from the jar into their comb. no brood at all. Queen is always in the middle of the cluster. but once in awhile the Queen will seem to want to get away from everyone and walked up on the empty comb. So far so good.


----------



## pink bee man

I have OB hive 64 inches high with 24 inch frames ,I made a round plywood plug, cut a small sq. hole size of about 2 bees for winter . they will figure it out in no time. Pink Bee Man


----------



## IsedHooah

pink bee man said:


> I have OB hive 64 inches high with 24 inch frames ,I made a round plywood plug, cut a small sq. hole size of about 2 bees for winter . they will figure it out in no time. Pink Bee Man


Do you have a picture of this? I would love to see it if you are willing to share.


----------

